# 2012 wheel question



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I just bought a set of 28x10.5x12 outlaws on ITP rims from a guy that had them on either an 05 or 07 Brute. So all excited as hell I start pulling my stockers and ****, the wheels don't fit over the little "lips" on the hub. 

So I guess my question is did the hubs get bigger for 12 or did these rims come off some other kind of bike and I was tricked?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

If they are older rims they will not be right for the 09 and up cause of the tabs. Some guys grind them off.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess that's what I get for not doing my homework. Son of a....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Grind them off. Problem solved. And the forum is suppose to move double posts into one but it did t for some reason. Hmmmm


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Grind them. IMO that's kinda gay idk y they make them hubs like that


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I ended up just mounting them on the stock rims by hand with a buddy. It was a chore but we got it done. 

Already have a deal working where the ITP rims are going toward some torque thrust ii's for the wife's z28.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

There's an obvious difference in the bike since I went up in tire size but it still wheelies pretty easy and still has plenty of guts. It doesn't feel like it needs clutch work but I'm not a mechanic. This may be beating a dead horse but does anyone have any long term experience with a similar setup on a 12 with no clutch work?


----------

